# Baby pigeon found



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope you are all having a wonderful Memorial Day Weekend. Well, earlier today, I found a baby pigeon that I estimated to be between six and eight weeks old. I took it home (because I knew it wouldn't survive where I found it) and placed it in a cardboard box. At the local supermarket, the best feed I could find was for "finches." Now I have bird in box out in my front yard. I have some questions: 1) Do you think this bird is capable of drinking if I put a plate filled with water in the box? Or should I give it water through an eye-dropper? 2) Is "finch feed" any good for a pigeon? Also, I'm planning to transfer the young pigeon into a pet carrier so that it can get more air. I guessing the bird is about three weeks away from flying rooftop level and being able to survive on its own. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello there & happy Memorial Day to you!

Thank you for taking care of this bird.

If this bird is 6 to 8 weeks old it should be flying, if it is not there is something wrong with it.

You should bring the bird inside and put it in a box or cage away from predators and in a quiet draft free room, that is stress free. Offer it a bowl of water and see if it will drink.

You should try to get a mixture of seeds, like what is in wild bird seed, for now. 

Once it has had time to rest and drink & eat, take a closer look at it. Please let us know how the bird is doing, and see if there is anything wrong with it physically, any blood anywhere. How does the poop look, eyes bright and shiny, not watery. How is it breathing? Can you look down its throat and see if it is pink and no obstruction, no masses or yellow cheesy growths.

Treesa


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yo Pauly said:


> Well, earlier today, I found a baby pigeon that I estimated to be between six and eight weeks old. I took it home (because I knew it wouldn't survive where I found it) and placed it in a cardboard box.
> 
> 
> Hi Yo Pauly,
> ...


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

-Tks 4 the quick response. It's a squealer. It looks to be between 6-8 weeks old. Perhaps it could be just a bit younger. There are no drafts out here in Vegas; the temperature is in the upper 90s. The reason it is in my front yard is that the predator is in the house -- my cat. It's safe where I put the box; it is just underneath my kitchen window. My dog, with its loud bark, hears anything that moves outside and scares off stray cats. I will let you know how its doing, and tomorrow I'll visit a different supermarket in hopes of getting wild bird seed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pauly .. maybe Phil and you could get together and work something out .. Phil's in Vegas too.

Terry


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

If Phil is close by and has some extra space, I'll be glad to turn it over to his care.

In case Phil reads this, my location is near Peeble and Las Vegas Blvd. Tks.


 Mission accomplished. Just turned the young pigeon over to a friend who knows an elderly gent who has some birds as pets. Anyhow, thanks for your swift help. On closer inspection, the bird looked to be about five weeks old. Hopefully, in a month or so, it'll be able to take care of itself.


----------

